# Post Mold vs. Hinge Mold



## 2find4me (Mar 18, 2014)

Can some help clarify the difference between a Post Mold & a Hinge Mold?  I know the Post Mold had a circular ring & 2 base seams & the Hinge Mold usually had a base seam going straight across the base.  This is a Hinge Mold that confuses me: http://www.sha.org/bottle/hostetterbase.jpg.Can someone help me understand the difference & help clear up this issue?  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Sharon the Booz bottle and a lot of bitters bottles used the type of mold you are asking about. Here is a picture of an original E G Booz bottle from my collection and the original Whitney glass works Mold which is in the collection of the Philadelphia Museum of Art. Basically the hinge is located across the bottom. During the operation of the blowing the mold attendant helper could open and close the mold as needed by the gaffer. This type of mold allowed the entire glass parison to be viewed by the gaffer as it began to take shape in the mold. Side mounted hinge molds made it tougher for the gaffer to see the entire 360 view of the bottle as one side remained in the mold. [attachment=P1130181 (Large).JPG]  [attachment=CabinTreadleMold.jpg]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 18, 2014)

Here is the Clevenger Brothers 1940 copy mold of the Whitney Glass Works made 1876 Centennial Bitters. This is a side hinged mold. I hope this is helpful Sharon. [attachment=1289803_1_l.jpg] [attachment=1289803_2_l.jpg] [attachment=1289803_3_l.jpg]


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 18, 2014)

When there is a seam that goes straight across the bottom on a diagonal from one side of the mold to the other it is a hinged mold that opened to let the glass item be removed.  If there was a bottom hinge on the mold that a center cavity post that was a post mold and the seam would go around one side of the center post imprint in the bottle.  There is also a key mold term used if the mold halves locked around the post.  RED Matthews


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks guys, I understand the different molds a lot better. Very helpful!


----------



## digger dun (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah, this is a great thread. Actually seeing the molds here has cleared up a few uncertainties I've been operating under.


----------

